# New Modem- Dish Network Server won't work



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm sure this has been posted before 100 times, and I've Googled it and got some info, but I can't seem to fix this. I'm hoping someone can explain it to me in laymen terms. I'm an Engineer, but not an IT guy  I have a hopper and 4 Joeys.

So I got a new Arris Surfboard Modem/Wireless Router combo to replace the one I had from Comcast. Now, on demand and Netflix do not work as when I try to open, it says it "can't find the server". My wireless connection, per the Hopper, is working fine. It says its connected to the internet. I've read online about opening Ports 80, 443, adding the Hopper to the DMZ, etc - and I've tried it with no luck. I'm not totally sure I'm even doing it right (I do know how to get into the setting for the router, but there is a lot of settings in there that are over my head).

One other thing- when I disable Bridging, everything seems to work fine on the Hopper, but obviously won't work anywhere else. So bridging is messing something up. I need this enabled for the internet stuff to work everywhere, right? I could probably live with it if my Hopper was in my family room, but the guy stuck it up in one of my spare bedrooms.

Anything would be appreciated to try. Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are your running another router along side the new gateway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

peds48 said:


> Are your running another router along side the new gateway?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No- the only router running in my entire house is the new Arris combo router/modem. Arris SBG6580.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dbsteel said:


> No- the only router running in my entire house is the new Arris combo router/modem. Arris SBG6580.


So then why are you setting or using bridge mode?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I think he's talking about Hopper's "Bridging" mode. When "Bridging" is enable it allows the Hopper to act as a gateway for other DISH devices over MOCA to have Internet access.

Personally, I never buy combo units (modem/router). I prefer separates as they are more versatile and you don't throw both out when the modem or router fails.

To dbsteel; did you contact your cable company and notify them that you changed hardware? Usually they want the new MAC Address or are you spoofing the old MAC. Are you past that point in the hardware swap?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bridging mode allows one DISH device to serve as the Internet hub for all DISH devices instead of individually connecting each device to the home network.

If you disable bridging mode you need to connect each device to the network separately, or not use Internet apps/content on the non-connected devices.

The modem/router may not be accepting the MAC addresses when passed through the bridge. It should - after all a network switch basically does the same function (passing multiple MAC and IP addresses over one cable to the network).


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

Blowgun said:


> I think he's talking about Hopper's "Bridging" mode. When "Bridging" is enable it allows the Hopper to act as a gateway for other DISH devices over MOCA to have Internet access.
> 
> Personally, I never buy combo units (modem/router). I prefer separates as they are more versatile and you don't throw both out when the modem or router fails.
> 
> To dbsteel; did you contact your cable company and notify them that you changed hardware? Usually they want the new MAC Address or are you spoofing the old MAC. Are you past that point in the hardware swap?


Correct- the HOPPER bridging mode. When it is turned OFF, everything seems to work fine on the Hopper, both the On Demand movies and Netflix. But only on the Hopper. On the Joeys, I had the On Demand movies working last night, but Netflix obviously won't work.

When it is turned ON, I seem to have issues everywhere. It kind of works sometimes on the Hopper, but everything seems really slow and I get a lot of errors. Ditto with the Joeys.

So I clearly have some kind of Network issue when the Joeys are trying to get internet info from the Hopper, that is only cleared up when I turn the Bridging OFF. I didn't have this problem with my old Modem- and I was using a separate wireless router. I assume I have some settings wrong or there is some other issue.


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

Blowgun said:


> I think he's talking about Hopper's "Bridging" mode. When "Bridging" is enable it allows the Hopper to act as a gateway for other DISH devices over MOCA to have Internet access.
> 
> Personally, I never buy combo units (modem/router). I prefer separates as they are more versatile and you don't throw both out when the modem or router fails.
> 
> To dbsteel; did you contact your cable company and notify them that you changed hardware? Usually they want the new MAC Address or are you spoofing the old MAC. Are you past that point in the hardware swap?


I did not contact my cable company. I thought I could swap them out and make it work like I do everything else. I don't think Dish had to contact them when they hooked it up in the first place did they?

Maybe I should bite the bullet and get a hold of Dish? I'm honestly getting sick of Dish and the issues, and tired of contacting them. I already had a Hopper go. And now I have another Joey that can't be controlled with a remote. I didn't have any issues when I was with DirecTV.

I'm an Engineer, but I'm not a Network guy, so I'm not totally sure what you are talking about with the MAC Address.

I could go pick up a separate Modem and go back to the old wireless router- but how do I know the issue isn't just the way the modem is set up?


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

Blowgun said:


> I think he's talking about Hopper's "Bridging" mode. When "Bridging" is enable it allows the Hopper to act as a gateway for other DISH devices over MOCA to have Internet access.
> 
> Personally, I never buy combo units (modem/router). I prefer separates as they are more versatile and you don't throw both out when the modem or router fails.
> 
> To dbsteel; did you contact your cable company and notify them that you changed hardware? Usually they want the new MAC Address or are you spoofing the old MAC. Are you past that point in the hardware swap?


PS- sorry, I see what you are saying with the Cable modem. I haven't contacted Comcast because other than this Dish Hopper issue, everything is working fine internet wise in my house with the new Modem/Router. Would I need to contact them for something? So I figured this was totally a Dish issue. When my Joeys start pulling internet from the Hopper via MOCA, everything gets screwed up. When I Googled it, I'm not the first to have this.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

#1 - you swap out your cable modem - you HAVE to contact your cable company to tell them about the equipment change.

#2 - I'm with whoever else said "I prefer separate cable modem / router" - because it is more versatile and can be made to work much better.

#3 - If you want the Internet apps to work on the Joeys, you need to turn ON bridging on the Hopper.

#4 - depending on your equipment - you may have run out of IP addresses. This goes back to "use separate Modem / router "

Another preference of mine is to use ethernet rather than wifi on equipment that doesn't move. This means Cat 5/5e/6 UTP cable.

Yes - I'm an IT professional. I've forgotton more about this than most people ever learned. Friend of ours is using TWC / Specturm's modem/router against my advice - and she wonders why her printer keeps changing IP address (if the stupid printer could set a static IP on it's own, it would work better - short of this you need a router that can hand out to the same MAC address / same IP address).


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Well wouldnt that be easy enough to do? Just set a static IP for whatever MAC address the Hopper has? Meaning in the modem/router, whenever it gets an 'offer' request from 'h0.pp.er' MAC, to hand it '192.168.1.50' IP., or whatever. Worth a shot.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Presuming the network setup in the H3 fairs no better than the HwS, the only thing you can do is set a IP Reservation in the router. That's how I have it configured here. Even though I've narrowed the DHCP pool down to two IP addresses, my Hoppers are the only reason why I keep DHCP enabled in the router.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dbsteel, does your h3/js sharing coax cabling with the modem ?


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

scooper said:


> #1 - you swap out your cable modem - you HAVE to contact your cable company to tell them about the equipment change.
> 
> #2 - I'm with whoever else said "I prefer separate cable modem / router" - because it is more versatile and can be made to work much better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inputs. I will contact the cable company.

I guess I could go get a separate Modem. Can I just use the Modem part of the combo, and go back to my old router? I'm just trying to get rid of the rental fee on the router.

EVERYTHING else in my house works fine. Playstations, XBOXs, Kindles, Ipads, Laptops, BluRay players, Roku- you name it. Its ONLY the Joeys when I try to bridge internet functions from the Hopper (when bridging is on). When bridging is off, the Hopper internet works fine. That's why I thought it was more of a Joey/Internet thing than anything.

It seems like its something with the MOCA, as the Joeys are pulling their internet from the Hopper, right? I've read online where a lot of people with Dish have had this same problem but its not clear if it can be fixed or how. I could probably get Dish out to my house once again to try and set it up.

I'd love to use Ethernet but running all that cable is somewhat difficult in my setup. Its clear on the other side of the house.

I don't think I'm running out of IP addresses and they always seem to be mapping the same- at least it looked that way to me when I looked in the router settings. But unlike you I am NOT an IT guy, so I could be off base 

The easy thing for me to do is just use the BluRay player (or get another Roku) that is in my family room for internet (and thus Netflix). It works fine. I might just do that and be done with it. Having it with Dish is only a minor convenience.


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

P Smith said:


> dbsteel, does your h3/js sharing coax cabling with the modem ?


I don't think it does? I believe my Dish cabling is all separate and was run separate when I had DirecTV. The Comcast feed runs into the Modem and that's it.


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

Blowgun said:


> Presuming the network setup in the H3 fairs no better than the HwS, the only thing you can do is set a IP Reservation in the router. That's how I have it configured here. Even though I've narrowed the DHCP pool down to two IP addresses, my Hoppers are the only reason why I keep DHCP enabled in the router.


Thanks. I will look into that. I think it is always the same when I've looked at it.

I think this explains my problem, but honestly, it's kind of going right over my head and it's not clear what the "fix" is.

DISH Network Hopper DHCP Issue • Chris Colotti's Blog


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

CHris Collotti may be a VMWare archetect, but he's forgetting about APIPA internet addressing - Which is - 

When there is no DHCP server, all the devices on the network will self generate a 169.254.x.x IP address. His network setup is also wonky - only ONE device should be hooked up to the internet when bridging - i.e. one (and ONLY one) Hopper should be connected to the internet router, and everything else Dish through the MOCA network. Or - you connect EVERYTHING to it's own ethernet/ Wifi connection and don't use the MOCA at all. You don't have both MOCA and ethernet /WIFI on any device except the one providing the bridge between the two. YOu can do mixed - - as long as each device has only 1 connection (except the bridge).


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

I had only the Hopper connected to the internet through wifi, Bridging enabled on the Hopper, and the Joeys connected to the internet through the MOCA network. It used to work fine until I replaced this modem.

So I disabled the Bridging on the Hopper and changed a few settings in the Modem, and now it seems all of the ON Demand stuff works on the Hopper and Joeys (I'm pretty sure it didn't used to do that)..... I'm surprised because I thought ON Demand movies were an internet function. Netflix will also obviously work on the Hopper.

Nonetheless, the only thing that doesn't seem to be working on the Joeys is Netflix, and I can get that on those TVs via other methods, so I'm going to leave it that way and be done with it. There must be a way to fix the issue, but I am done, unless I talk to Dish sometime to come out and fix it. It's above my paygrade!

Thanks for all your help and knowledge.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Did you reset your Network on The Hopper?
You need to do this if you changed the router.

Its under Network settings in the Hopper menu settings.


----------



## dbsteel (Jan 3, 2017)

Troch2002 said:


> Did you reset your Network on The Hopper?
> You need to do this if you changed the router.
> 
> Its under Network settings in the Hopper menu settings.


Yes- 50 times.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

dbsteel said:


> Yes- 50 times.


If your Hopper Bridging is enabled, you should have no issues.
The Joeys only work off the Hopper.

If the Hopper is Fine, your Joeys should be fine.
Are they Joey 2s?
And not 4K joeys correct?


----------



## wmplpi (Jan 16, 2019)

dbsteel said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before 100 times, and I've Googled it and got some info, but I can't seem to fix this. I'm hoping someone can explain it to me in laymen terms. I'm an Engineer, but not an IT guy  I have a hopper and 4 Joeys.
> 
> So I got a new Arris Surfboard Modem/Wireless Router combo to replace the one I had from Comcast. Now, on demand and Netflix do not work as when I try to open, it says it "can't find the server". My wireless connection, per the Hopper, is working fine. It says its connected to the internet. I've read online about opening Ports 80, 443, adding the Hopper to the DMZ, etc - and I've tried it with no luck. I'm not totally sure I'm even doing it right (I do know how to get into the setting for the router, but there is a lot of settings in there that are over my head).
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I had purchased a new router. I discovered that I had to program my TV, not just the DVR, to the new router. Go to your TV's settings and set the TV to your router and you will have no problem. Don't know if you have already figured it out


----------



## soccerjoshj07 (Aug 26, 2020)

dbsteel said:


> Yes- 50 times.


Did you ever figure this out? Similar situation to you, new router from ISP, Dish couldn't connect. We reset and now are stuck at a 1228 Hopper configuring network error.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Go get your OWN SEPARATE ROUTER. Plug the Wan port from your router to a LAN port on the combo modem / router. Connect ALL other equipment in the house to YOUR ROUTER (make sure they both are using different networks). NOW try to turn on Hopper Bridging and have the Hopper reconfigure the network. Everything should start working. 

BTW make sure all Hopper / Joeys are set to DHCP and not set a static IP on the Hopper / Joeys. It is OK to use an IP reservation for them on the DHCP server of your network (in this case on YOUR ROUTER).

If you don't want to use the Hopper Bridging, then connect an ethernet cable to each Hopper and Joey (don't like using WIFI for this this - Wifi is only for portable devices for convience sakes).


----------



## soccerjoshj07 (Aug 26, 2020)

scooper said:


> Go get your OWN SEPARATE ROUTER. Plug the Wan port from your router to a LAN port on the combo modem / router. Connect ALL other equipment in the house to YOUR ROUTER (make sure they both are using different networks). NOW try to turn on Hopper Bridging and have the Hopper reconfigure the network. Everything should start working.
> 
> BTW make sure all Hopper / Joeys are set to DHCP and not set a static IP on the Hopper / Joeys. It is OK to use an IP reservation for them on the DHCP server of your network (in this case on YOUR ROUTER).
> 
> If you don't want to use the Hopper Bridging, then connect an ethernet cable to each Hopper and Joey (don't like using WIFI for this this - Wifi is only for portable devices for convience sakes).


can't agree with you more there. This was my parent's setup and was trying to help them remotely with what they have with the new fiber setup.

After like 2 days of helping remotely, finally figured it out. It was the dang WiFi password. The tech used a capital at the beginning of the password where there wasn't a capital before. The Hopper didn't complain once about an incorrect network password which is disappointing.

But we are green again and I am happy. Hope this helps someone else!


----------

